# Gov Shutdown getting serious



## aero (May 23, 2012)

`


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

lane:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Wish it were true


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I just wish with the government shutdown, the secret service would be furloughed. That would have Obama wanting to get things taken care of quick.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the bullet holes in the Obamacare sign


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

This would never be true! He made sure to take care of himself and his family. I'm sure they still can take multi million dollar vacations!-)O(-


----------

